
Show HN: Canny – Make better product decisions with organized user feedback - a13n
https://canny.io
======
notheguyouthink
Funny, I just had to use this because Expo.io _(a ReactNative related tool)_
switched from Github to Canny for their bugs/etc.

It seems alright, though I dislike external tools for OSS projects. From what
I can see, all it's doing that Github didn't was an easy way to vote.. which
Github _sort_ of has.. I just wish Github had some type of "Sort issues by
ThumbsUp" or something.

~~~
a13n
Actually react native uses it too: [https://react-native.canny.io/feature-
requests](https://react-native.canny.io/feature-requests)

We started working on feature voting two years ago, before GitHub even had
reactions. GitHub has come a long way since then!

We've since moved focus from open source to SaaS/B2B, but it works for
consumer apps too.

------
fiatjaf
Basically it is that same old USerVoice widget for your site, except it's not
UserVoice?

I liked it, but I also think it is too expensive AND you're hijacking my
scroll bar.

~~~
a13n
We're actually quite cheap. UserVoice starts at around $1,000/month, billed
annually. Our plans start at $19/mo.

You can learn more here
[https://canny.io/uservoice](https://canny.io/uservoice)

